# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun ja seudun liikenteestä - kevät 2014

## Waltsu

JLT-kertalipun hinta nousi 2.1.2014 kolmeen euroon (lapset 1,50), muut hinnat pysyivät ennallaan. TLO:kin korotti omia tariffejaan jonkun verran.

Kalustopuolelta bongaus 7.1.: Keltakeulainen, westendraitainen Ikarus linjalla 20.

----------


## tsv56

> Kalustopuolelta bongaus 7.1.: Keltakeulainen, westendraitainen Ikarus linjalla 20.


Entinen westendilläinen 40 (NEY-582) ompi Anderssonilla numerolla 2.

----------


## Waltsu

Kauppatorin näyttötauluissa näkyy toisinaan lähtöaika kursivoituna ja lihavoituna. Mitähän sillä halutaan viestittää? Ei se ainakaan mikään pätevä arvio ole, sillä tässä kuvassa näkyvän Emmauksenkadun lähdön auto oli hyvissä ajoin pysäkillä ja lähtikin ihan ajallaan klo 20.10.

10.1. klo 16.50 torilta Runosmäkeen löi ovet nenän edessä kiinni ja lähti matkoihinsa, mutta hyvä niin, sillä seuraavan lähdön kyydistä sain havainnoitua seuraavaa: Puutorin laidalla SL 582 antoi tekohengitystä SL 581:lle (Säfflejä molemmat), ja hetkeä myöhemmin Tampereen valtatiellä Jalo 22:a (City L -teli) vietiin hinurin perässä kotitalliinsa.

----------


## Waltsu

Suikkilantien remontti on käytännössä valmis ja satunnaisia päällystystöitä ym. lukuun ottamatta selvittiin ilman poikkeusreittejä. Pysäkkirintamalla sen sijaan tapahtui sen verran, että Pahaniemen pysäkkipari 755/765 poistui kokonaan - jäihän se meluvallin taakse. Poissa on myös Rautatehtaankadulla Teboilin kohdalla ollut linjan 12 pysäkki "1219 Rautatehtaankatu" Härkämäkeen päin. Samassa risteyksessä Pansiontien puolella oleva pysäkki 754 on nykyään nimeltään Merimieskirkko (aik. Mälikkälänkatu) ja risteyksen eteläpuolella on nyt myös keskustaan menevällä 32:lla pysäkki, "766 Merimieskirkko". Linjalle 99 on länteen päin kulkevia vuoroja varten pystytetty toistaiseksi nimetön ja numeroton pysäkki Artukaistentien alkuun.

Linjan 12 Rautatehtaankatu-Mälikkälänkatu oli aikanaan Turun lyhin pysäkinväli - mikähän lie nykyään lyhin?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ainakin Uittamolla linjalla 13 ja 98 ennen päättäriä olevat kaksi pysäkkiä. Ja niihin molempiin voi joutua pysähtymään! Kyllä jukelauta on laiskaa porukkaa, kun tervejalkainen aikuinen ihminen ei voi kadun yli kävellä.

----------


## tsv56

SL 971  Hinattiin pois maanantaina 13.1. klo 7:45 Harkan hinurilla Tavara-aseman pysäkiltä (909).

----------


## JSL

Onko SL alkanut vähentää remontintekoa kun näkyy noita tässä ketjussa hajonneen.. Mitähän vikoja niissä on ollut?

----------


## 034

```
732 	FGH-103 Volvo B7RLE Volvo 204L 12,86 2,55 41+4 2+2+1 2004 2004 2004 Turun tilaajavärit
```

_http://koti.mbnet.fi/kalusto/savonlinja.htm_
Aninkaistenkatu/Maariankatu.
Liikennöitsijä: Savonlinja. Auto: 732. Linja: 15.

Paikka: Turku. Paikasta Linja-autoasema suuntaan Maariankatu.

Etuovi toimi ainoastaan. Keski-, takaovi olivat pois käytöstä.
Havaittu: 15.1.2014 klo 11:00.

----------


## 034

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...1x/3026869.htm 
Muutosten aikaa sanon minä. Paljon mielenkiintoista tekstiä. Joko viimein saadaan bussit kartalle? Sitä ja tiedä. Saa käsityksen että rahastuslaitteet ovat myöskin menossa uusiksi: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...1x/3026076.htm Tuo Matkahuollon reittiopas on ollut vähän niin ja näin.

Ja lämpömittarista: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2014...1x/3031468.htm


offtopic:
Mikä kortti menee Buscomin sirukortinlukijaan laitteen alaosassa?

----------


## Waltsu

Taas on saatu yksi westendiläinen ajoon Turussa - tällä kertaa numero 41, joka on nykyään Andersson 13.

----------


## Karosa

> Taas on saatu yksi westendiläinen ajoon Turussa


Anderssonin käsitys tilaajavärityksestä on vähintäänkin mielenkiintoinen, onko Simo-setä oikeasti siinä käsityksessä että keulan maalaus riittää? Täällä pk-seudullakin ilmeisesti ollaan siinä uskossa että ruiskastaan tilaajavärityksen sininen väri keulaan ja se on siinä.  :Very Happy: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-420)+Alex.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> Taas on saatu yksi westendiläinen ajoon Turussa - tällä kertaa numero 41, joka on nykyään Andersson 13.


Ovat vielä nähneet vaivaa, että kylkeen on laitettu WL:n fontilla Anderssonin Linja  :Rolling Eyes: 




> Täällä pk-seudullakin ilmeisesti ollaan siinä uskossa että ruiskastaan tilaajavärityksen sininen väri keulaan ja se on siinä. 
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-420)+Alex.JPG


Sama auto oli Turussakin vain keulaväreissä  :Laughing:

----------


## hylje

GD-Iveco? Anderssonin pajalla ollaan näillä esimerkeillä aika huumorimiehiä.

----------


## jltku

> Anderssonin käsitys tilaajavärityksestä on vähintäänkin mielenkiintoinen, onko Simo-setä oikeasti siinä käsityksessä että keulan maalaus riittää? Täällä pk-seudullakin ilmeisesti ollaan siinä uskossa että ruiskastaan tilaajavärityksen sininen väri keulaan ja se on siinä. 
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-420)+Alex.JPG


No onhan Anderssonin käsitys tilaajaväristä mitä on, mutta linjalla 20 ei toistaiseksi ole vaatimusta tilaajavärisestä autosta. Jospa tuo vaikka on Anderssonin uusi oma väri?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> No onhan Anderssonin käsitys tilaajaväristä mitä on


Yleisesti ottaen tarkoitinkin, siksi lisäsin myös linkin HSL-alueella olevasta entisestä Turkulaisesta Ivecosta, jota eivät ole tähän päivään mennessä saaneet vieläkään maalattua.

----------


## 034

> Ovat vielä nähneet vaivaa, että kylkeen on laitettu WL:n fontilla Anderssonin Linja


Tämä sama havainto toi leveän hymyn Torilla kun näin  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Yleisesti ottaen tarkoitinkin, siksi lisäsin myös linkin HSL-alueella olevasta entisestä turkulaisesta Ivecosta, jota eivät ole tähän päivään mennessä saaneet vieläkään maalattua.


Toisaalta sehän ei ole uusi auto joten ei sitä käsittääkseni tarvitsekaan maalata tilaajaväreihin. Outoa kuitenkin, että ovat keulan laittaneet.

----------


## 034

Liikennöitsijä: entisen Tilausliikenne Lohja 
-> OPS-Kuljetus Ky. Auto: NGX-962. Linja: Koululaiskuljetus.

Paikka: Salonseutu.

Auto pyörii Salon seudulla koululaiskuljetuksissa. Epäselvää onko edelleen Tilausliikenne Lohjan? Koulukyltti keulassa. Keula osunut johonkin.
Havaittu: 27.01.2014 klo 9:00

----------


## Karosa

> Toisaalta sehän ei ole uusi auto joten ei sitä käsittääkseni tarvitsekaan maalata tilaajaväreihin. Outoa kuitenkin, että ovat keulan laittaneet.


Tämä auto ei ole ennen ollut HSL-alueen liikenteessä, sitä voisi kutsua ns. "uitoksi", jolloin se kuuluisi maalata tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Nak

> Tämä auto ei ole ennen ollut HSL-alueen liikenteessä, sitä voisi kutsua ns. "uitoksi", jolloin se kuuluisi maalata tilaajaväreihin.


Niinkuin esim. Veolian 591, 592 ja 1203-1205? :P

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niinkuin esim. Veolian 591, 592 ja 1203-1205? :P


Tai Åbergin #3?  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Tai Åbergin #3?


Tällä autolla oli ainakin poikkeuslupa Westendin Linjan konkurssin takia.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Entinen westendilläinen 40 (NEY-582) ompi Anderssonilla numerolla 2.


Anteeksi, mut monta autoa ko. firmalla oikein on numerolla 2? Omien havaintojen mukaan nämäkin listautuvat kastiin. 

#2 JGX-802
#2 CCO-972

----------


## rheino

Tämä #2 JGX-802 on myyty Turun kaupunkiliikenteelle, samoin autot #3 ja #21 jotka ovat kaikki Scala 2-akselisia.

----------


## Eira

> Ovat vielä nähneet vaivaa, että kylkeen on laitettu WL:n fontilla Anderssonin Linja


Jotenkin R- ja O-kirjaimet pistävät silmään. Pitäisi ehkä olla hieman kulmikkaammat samalla fontilla.

----------


## rheino

Turussa, Anderssonin varikolla näytti olevan lisää Helsingistä "tuotettuja" autoja. Numero 9 Ikarus jonka rek.nro MYF-151. Kameraa ei ollut mukana. Näytti olevan 3-akselinen ja tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Turussa, Anderssonin varikolla näytti olevan lisää Helsingistä "tuotettuja" autoja. Numero 9 Ikarus jonka rek.nro MYF-151. Kameraa ei ollut mukana. Näytti olevan 3-akselinen ja tilaajaväreissä.


Entinen HelB 51

----------


## QS6

> Tämä auto ei ole ennen ollut HSL-alueen liikenteessä, sitä voisi kutsua ns. "uitoksi", jolloin se kuuluisi maalata tilaajaväreihin.


Mihin tietoon käsityksesi perustuu? Uskoisin, että Anderssonilla ollaan aika hyvin perillä siitä, minkälaisella ja -näköisellä kalustolla HSL -sopimusliikennettä tulee hoitaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämä auto ei ole ennen ollut HSL-alueen liikenteessä, sitä voisi kutsua ns. "uitoksi", jolloin se kuuluisi maalata tilaajaväreihin.





> Mihin tietoon käsityksesi perustuu?


Niin, en minäkään ole tuollaisesta pykälästä kuullut.

----------


## 034

Mikäs kortti toimii Turussa Buscomin alaosassa olevaan sirukortinlukijaan?

----------


## JSL

Ne uudet lukijat tuli joskus 2002 muistaakseni, korjatkaa jos väärässä, mutta aukossa on toppari. Ennen oli 6 eri paikkaa ylempänä eri korttityypeille ja siinä ooli jo TLO tunnus viimeisessä paikassa jota ei koskaan käytetty. 
Jonkun tuen menetyksen takia seutukorttia ei voida lukea sillä. Turhaa tsaarinaikaisuutta mielestäni.

----------


## 034

> Liikennealueilla tehtävien töiden takia lentoasema on suljettu kesällä 4 viikkoa eikä *lento*liikennettä ole ajalla 30.6.-27.7.


http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...t-uudistustyot

Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten ykkösen liikennöinti kesällä suoritetaan.

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussista n:o 48 puuttuvat molemmat takimmaiset piippinapin painikkeet.

Hämeentien T-sairaalaan bussipysäkin näyttötaulu (keskustaan päin) toimii virheellisesti. Näyttää että bussi on jo mennyt vaikkei vielä olekaan mennyt! (Näyttää jo seuraavaa bussia!)

----------


## 034

Jokaisessa Turun patteritaulussa on sama "ominaisuus" koska se perustuu aikataulun mukaiseen ohitukseen ei live tilanteeseen kuten Helsingissä
http://www.thoreb.se/webdeparture/HKL/358/main.asp

----------


## Eira

Ne on kaikki tarkoitus muuttaa reaaliaikaisiksi, mutta eivät näemmä vielä ole kerinneet.

----------


## 034

SL #829 Hinaukseen Torilta kello 16:10

----------


## Eira

Anderssonin bussin 48 takaosan kumpikin piippinappi on edelleenkin vailla punaisia painikkeita. Näyttötaulussa pysäkit ilmoitetaan kiinaksi.

----------


## tsv56

Tuommoinenkin käry toissapäivänä. SL 728.

http://www.tilannehuone.fi/kysely.ph...kus=&etaisyys=

ja tarkemmin tästä:
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/597...ti+Aurakadulla

----------


## 034

> Anderssonin bussin 48 takaosan kumpikin piippinappi on edelleenkin vailla punaisia painikkeita. Näyttötaulussa pysäkit ilmoitetaan kiinaksi.


Olen sekoittanut asiat. Eli tarkoititkin auton sisänäyttöjä et pysäkkinäyttöjä pysäkillä aikaisemmassa viestissäsi. Sori.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL 728 ei ole palanut, eikä edes kärähtänyt.

----------


## 034

4 autoa löytynee täältä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...243043&lang=fi Jalo #33 oli ilman kilpiä ja Muurinen #110 ((http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M/Mu...T-444%20VM.jpg)) en nähnyt oliko kilpiä paikallaan. Myöskin tuntematon teli Carrus ((Tämän tapainen http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M/Mu...9%29+Lasse.jpg)) ja Filmtown teipattu Aadenraa siellä on. Veikkaisin poisto riviksi.

----------


## tsv56

Citybussin kolmonen tuli vastaan tänään hinurin nokassa klo 16:40 Uudenmaankadulla.

----------


## JSL

Mikäs muuten on se TLO teipattu 1 uus auto Turussa? Tänään näin ohikulkutiellä kasitien liittymässä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäs muuten on se TLO teipattu 1 uus auto Turussa? Tänään näin ohikulkutiellä kasitien liittymässä.


Ainakin SL-Autolinjojen Scala 728 on TLO-väreissä. Se oli tänään linjalla 11.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ainakin SL-Autolinjojen Scala 728 on TLO-väreissä. Se oli tänään linjalla 11.


SL 728 oli TLO-väreissä jo viime marraskuussa

----------


## helleh

> SL 728 oli TLO-väreissä jo viime marraskuussa


JSL varmaan tarkoittaa jotakin TLO- teipattua Volvo 8500.sta, joita liikennöi Uudenkaupungin suunnalla 7 kappaletta. Autot käyvät Turussa remontissa ja huolloissa.

Tuon SL-Autolinjojen TLO- värisen auton kohdalla voinee jo sanoa auton olleen vielä viime Marraskuussa TLO.n väreissä. TLO.n tuo väritys on nimittäin pikkuhiljaa poistumassa ja uskoisin, että tuokin saa uuden takin kevään/kesän aikana. SL.t 727- ja 728 ovat olleet tuossa värissä uudesta asti. =)

----------


## deepthroat

Viime lauantaina 22.2 tuli matkustettua Muurisen #137 Scalan kyydissä linjalla 18. Kaskenmäessä alkoi jo hieman hirvittää, satuin nimittäin istumaan taka-akselien tienoilla ja sangen mukavasti joka jarrutuksessa kuuli, että ainakin teliakselin jarruissa metalli metallia vasten rohisi, eli ei tainnut jarrujen kitkapinnoista olla jäljellä yhtään mitään...

----------


## 034

Tästä #137 tuli mieleeni juttu että takalistossa näkyy merkillisen huonosti auton numero. Aivan kuin numerot olisi poistettu sieltä.

----------


## JSL

Juu laitoin vähän huolimattomasti: siis iso TLO teksti kyljessä vaan, ei perinteinen tricolori. Muistan kun SL 727 ja -8 olivat uusia ja jälkimmäinen joskus ajoi satunnaisesti kierroksen Ihalan linjalla.

----------


## 034

Tässä vähän ohi aiheen mutta värityksistä juttua kerran on niin kysyn samantien mikä tämä vihreä villitys on ollut Rvleinon sivuilla on hyvä kuva selventämään kysymystäni. Eli TLO väri ja vihreä ? Jos jollakin on historian tietoa tästä niin hienoa olisi kuulla  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Noistahan tuli kaikista Prisma-mainokset. Pohjamaali on vedetty ja teippejä odotellaan... Lopputulos on tämännäköinen.

----------


## 034

Tattista tiedosta. Jaa tuohon aikaan se vielä maalattiin ensiksi. Selvä se  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Ja taas hiukan uutta värisävyä liikenteessä: Nyholm 67 mainostaa kesäistä purjelaivatapahtumaa, Gangut-regattaa.

----------


## 034

Turkubus ILA-469 Kiitokorilainen koulutusajossa TurkuAi:lla. Plussana löytyy käyttöohjekirjakin.

----------


## 034

8.3. Valkoinen Omniexpress havaittiin Tuomiokirkon pihassa. Valkoinen venäläisin tekstein.

----------


## 034

Pysäkki meni romuksi:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...664899888.html

----------


## 034

101 linjan perustamisesta
http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...an-bussilinjan

----------


## Waltsu

20.3.2014 kuvien kera:
- kakkoslinjalla näkyi V-S Bussipalvelujen Kiitokori, siis nro 8
- jätskiraitsikka on tuotu torille
- Citybus 19 on maalattu tilaajaväreihin, ja sen oikean takakulman lilja on ylösalaisin

----------


## 034

Koitin kuukkeloida olisiko jostakin jo linkitetty tähän kuvaan mutta ei oltu. Kenelles tämä kaksikko on menossa?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Koitin kuukkeloida olisiko jostakin jo linkitetty tähän kuvaan mutta ei oltu. Kenelles tämä kaksikko on menossa?


SL-Autolinjoille noita tulee, Liedossa Volvon pihalla autoissa on jo teipit ja tarrat.

----------


## 034

Kiitokset tästä  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Ainakin toinen Savonlinjan TLO-värisistä Scaloista on kellertynyt, nimittäin numero 727.

----------


## Waltsu

Myös toinen Savonlinjan TLO-värisistä Scaloista, numero 728, on kellertynyt.

Uusi linja 101, Kauppatori - Logomo, aloitti 28.3.2014. Linjan avasi Muurinen 120 ja alkuillasta linjalla näkyi myös Turkubus 15 sekä Jalo 29.

Päivän kuvat, olkaa hyvät!

----------


## tsv56

SL730 
Linja 14 lähtö Erikvallasta klo 16:25 tänään perjantaina jäi haukomaan henkeä hätävilkut päällä Samppaantielle mutkaan mäen alle.
Vilkut paloivat paloivat vielä  klo 19 jälkeen samalla paikalla, ilman kuskia.

----------


## 034

Lehtisen pihassa kokosininen Kiitokorilainen. Leveällä keskiovella. Rekisteriä en ehtinyt nähdä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lehtisen pihassa kokosininen Kiitokorilainen. Leveällä keskiovella. Rekisteriä en ehtinyt nähdä.


Oliko OmniStar?

----------


## dreamy83

Uusi aikataulukirja kolahti postiluukusta tänään ja johtuen monestakin syystä, odotetun sekava tämä ensimmäinen teos on. Aikatauluissahan tulee siirtymää nyt alueen erilaisissa koulupäivissä, eri aikaan vaihtuvissa aikataulukausissa ja vielä tuo järjestämistavan muutos heinäkuussa. Itselleni osuu muutama mieluinen muutos tuon lippujärjestelmän lisäksi, kun työmatkaan tulee uutta tarjontaa. Kokonaisuutena tämä uudistus on hyvä asia, tulee selkeyttä lippujärjestelmään ja hinnat myös seututasolla edulliset. Lisääntyvä vuorotarjonta seudulla hyvä homma.

Uusi nimi Föli, no onhan se Turun murretta ja kuvastaa tietyllä tapaa joukkoliikennettä. Saas nähdä tuleeko Fölistä joskus aikanaan meidän oma Nysse.

----------


## Rokko

Lehtisen pihalla seisoo Vest/scania ei kiitokorilainen. Ruotsin kivet ovat RYD598.

----------


## Karosa

> Lehtisen pihalla seisoo Vest/scania ei kiitokorilainen. Ruotsin kivet ovat RYD598.


Pikaisella googletuksella löytyi tämmöinen kun Scania K230IB 4x2 NB Vest Contrast,
http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=42036

----------


## Lasse

Onko kenelläkään tietoa näiden uusien (VS-Bussipalvelut ja SL Autolinjat) autojen kylkinumeroista?

----------


## Waltsu

V-S Bussipalvelujen auto nro 9 ajoi tänään linjalla P3.

----------


## tsv56

Tänään keskiviikko aamuna Anderssonin 17 oli jäänyt lamaantuneena Maariankatu 6 pysäkille puoli kahdeksalta. Pysäkki on yksi Turun vilkkaimmin liikennöidyistä. 

Lisämausteena vielä, että linja-autokaista on poissa käytöstä heti tämän pysäkin jälkeen ja kaikki Maariankadun liikenne on mahduttava tässä suunnassa yhdelle kaistalle henkilöautoineen päivineen. Ahdasta oli.

----------


## 034

Nyholm #70 linjalla P3 16.4.

----------


## tsv56

*SL405* BRJ-229 (Volvo 8900) kuvattuna pikaisesti Muhkurissa linjalla 20 perjantai aamuna.

SL sai liikkennöitäväksi muiden uusien linjojen ohella linjan 20 uuden aikataukauden alkaessa 22.4.2014.

----------

